# zte skate (orange monte carlo)



## Russ80 (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how to root this phone? Superuser does not work, any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

http://android.modaco.com/topic/344819-09-aug-superboot-root-access-for-the-zte-skate/

Superboot is the only method I'm aware of. Asked a couple UK friends if they'd heard of a different way and it all came back to this result. It's one of those devices that requires a little bigger of a demand to get someone to put forth a full crack at. Before today, I was only aware of the ZTE Blade. Sorry, I tried to help but most likely didn't come up with anything more than you did.


----------



## Russ80 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

